# Swiss traffic/alpine pass/road info



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, a thread about St.Gothard today reminded me that the following sites are very useful for anybody transiting or touring Switzerland :
www.truckinfo.ch
www.swisstxt.ch

buon viaggio!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks, Eddie!

This website might prove useful too:

http://www.tcs.ch/main/fr/home/verkehrsinfo.html

(Unfortunately the pages are only in French, Italian or German but you can probably get the gist of it).

It includes details of the planned night closures of the St Gottard tunnel. 4 nights this week then again during 3 weeks in September.

SD


----------

